# Rock Picker



## fencline (Aug 11, 2004)

I am looking to buy a rock picker. I rented a preparator brand and it worked well. I have an ATI preseeder which does a great jobof leveling & seedbed prep but need something to p/u debrie & rocks. The preparator did fine but can't find a rental place with a Rock Hound to try. Has anyone used both ? If not, does anyone have input. The Preparator has less moving parts (Rotor vs chain) but the Rock hound appears to use the chain system to get more raking action on the ground (more surface area) I did have to make 2-3 passes with the Preparator to get things the way I liked them.
Any thiughts or ideas would be appreciated !
Thanks,
Andy


----------

